# How many babies do you think are in there???



## heathersboers (Sep 5, 2008)

Here is our boer doe Jenny- She is 3 months pregnant and had triplets last time- the buck she is bred to now is our son of RRD Gauge*ennobled-he throws 15 lb kids. how many do you think she will have?? (I'm glad I don't look that big) :ROFL:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

My goodness!! She's only 3 months???? I'd have to say nothing less than triplets in there....I HOPE!


----------



## heathersboers (Sep 5, 2008)

I thought it would be fun to let everyone guess!! Ill let y'all know when she has them-We had one have 6 last time!!! Only 5 made it though-we had to bottle feed 3 of them. We have about 25 does due Nov and DEC.-Jenny is just a huge doe!!!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Goodness sakes!!! I'd say triplets!


----------



## artsy_farmgirl (Mar 1, 2008)

WOW! That's one big belly! At least she looks cheerful about it in the picture..  
I'm going to guess quads if she's still got a ways to go... Going to be a lot of suspense waiting to see I bet.


----------



## heathersboers (Sep 5, 2008)

She does look kinda happy doesn't she??? She is Due around Nov. 15


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

And she looks so happy. I can not believe she still has two months to go. I so hurt for her.


----------



## heathersboers (Sep 5, 2008)

Here is Jenny not pregnant about 4 months ago after weaning La Grange-I dont know why, but she just has a large belly-She is 5 years old and has kidded a lot-I guess that's why???


----------



## gnomes'n'goats (Oct 8, 2007)

I vote one holstein calf


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Gnome...THAT one was a good chuckle! :ROFL:


----------



## heathersboers (Sep 5, 2008)

ha-Ha :ROFL: :clap: :ROFL: - that was sooooo funny!!! ( I hope not)-been there done that!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I know.................you took Jenny to a beach store..........they said one of there big beach balls was missing and it was right after your visit........Jenny still hasn't brought it out from under cover yet....  .. :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL:


----------



## heathersboers (Sep 5, 2008)

I almost peed myself toth!!!! :slapfloor: I told my husband there is a dinosaur egg in there-It looks like it when she stands up- he wouldn't trade that old goat for the world!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:ROFL: [attachment=2:32qh7955]bigO.gif[/attachment:32qh7955] [attachment=1:32qh7955]cryingsmiley.gif[/attachment:32qh7955]

I'm sorry ..I couldn't help my self...............
My bad................... :worried:[attachment=0:32qh7955]bigO.gif[/attachment:32qh7955]


----------



## heathersboers (Sep 5, 2008)

Just playing- Y'all are too much!! :applaud:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh that poor girl!!! :shocked: 

I say 5 babies in there!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

LMAO that reminds me of Dawn! :slapfloor: I'd say 3 or 4! :baby: :baby: :baby: :baby:


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

:shocked: Oh my! I think she's got quads in there, but hopefully not all 15lbs each! I can't imagine what she's going to look like in 2 months! :shocked:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

3 months ....I say 4 or 5! :girl: :girl: :boy: :baby: :baby:


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

Ahhh, I would say anywhere from 1-5???? :ROFL: :slapfloor: 
No, just kidding, it really looks like she will have at least 3! :wink:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Better order in some more teats to feed all them babies - lol!


----------



## badnewsboers (May 9, 2008)

Poor girl. She certainly is a wide load.

I'm going to say she's hiding 4 in there.


----------



## Ivy (Aug 9, 2008)

Wow!!
4-5.
She needs 2 udders. LOL


----------



## heathersboers (Sep 5, 2008)

we are trying to prepare for all of these kids. we are looking at some dairy does to help with bottle babies. I think we are going to need them. :wink:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Are you looking to buy them and use the milk to bottle feed or were you planning on seeing if they would accept the kids? I just thought I would ask because it's unlikely that they would be willing to take a kid from another doe.


----------



## heathersboers (Sep 5, 2008)

We are planning on milking and bottle raising-Its a big job, but somebody has to do it!


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I just thought I'd ask. Sounds like your doing anything possible to make this go well.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

She might surprise you with teeny triplets :wink:


----------



## heathersboers (Sep 5, 2008)

I sure hope not with the belly she has!! I can see it now- WHAT?? thats it?? Look at all that baby fat!-OK diet time! Ive started calling her roly poly :slapfloor: Heres another pic-her udder is just starting to fill.Oh yeah- the pic in my signature is one of her last kids-La grange!!!


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Oh my goodness!!! She looks to have at least three, probably 4-5! She's very cute though and is "glowing".  I just love those does that always look so pretty when they are preggo. It's cute.  I have at least one like that, she's really pretty when she's pregnant and kinda pretty when she's not. :wink:


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

Wow now that is a big pregger girl you have there. If I had to guess I would say quads, but they are so unpredictable, as soon as you think triplets they give you a single, and as soon as you say a singleton they drop triplets...
What ever she has I hope they are all healthy and thriving!!! :dance:


----------



## heathersboers (Sep 5, 2008)

*Re: How many babies do you think are in there??? NEW PICS!!!*

Here are some new pics- She should be due in about 1 month


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

Hehe--- she'd get stuck trying to go thru a door!!! :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL:


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

I am bettin :baby: :baby: :baby: :baby:.


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

wow she is a fatty boombah!

if she was mine i would be scared xD

I saw four :baby: :baby: :baby: :baby:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

ahaha she looks like she swallowed a boomerang i say 5


----------



## heathersboers (Sep 5, 2008)

earlier in this post- I said that it looked like a dinousaur egg- see what I mean??? :ROFL: I feel so sorry for her- we will probably only breed her 1 more time and then retire her-she is 5 years old


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

oh, you know how people say they think like, 2 boys and a girl or something? How do you tell? I figured maybe boys tend to go on one side while girls are on the other, and that was you can guess? :worried:


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

Yikes... I am glad I am not her!!! :wink:


----------

